# 2019 Shoalwater 23 Cat w/ 300hp G2



## WaypointCC (Oct 22, 2012)

AVAILABLE NOW IN CORPUS CHRISTI!!!!
2019 Shoalwater 23 Cat powered by a 300hp Evinrude G2. Options include 15" raised box w/ SS Console, hybrid cap, removable rear bench seat w/ cupholders, dual 10ft Power Pole Blades w/ brackets, Lowrance GPS/Fish finder, 24v Minn Kota Terrova Ipilot w/ removable bracket, courtesy lights, 20" LED bar light, glove box, two tone hull, wading ladder, Lenco trim tabs w/ LED indicator, taller burn bar, bucket seats w/ flip up bolster black powder coated aluminum, bucket seats, 61gal fuel tank infloor, hydraulic jack plate w/ blinker trim, transom well, hydraulic steering, rod holders, aluminum trailer w/ spare tire. Only 79hrs. $78,995 plus ttl.
Visit us at www.waypointmarine.com for more details and pics.
Call 361-651-2628 for more info.


----------

